# Modine Hot Dawg will not stay lit



## gixxer998 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Great forum here.  

I am having an issue with my 75,000 BTU Modine Hot Dawg propane garage heater.  It will cycle through the process of firing, fire then the flame will go out after 9-10 seconds.  It will try this 4 more times than trip out.  

I have removed the flame detection probe, cleaned it and re-installed it but still nothing.  My propane (100 gallon) bottle was recently filled and I have never had an issue with the heater before now.  

One thing, during the summer I turn off the main valve on the tank.  When I turned it on to use the heater I hear what sounded like a slight "pop" or a "tick" like maybe the regulator outside did something.  

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 22, 2010)

[One thing, during the summer I turn off the main valve on the tank.  When I turned it on to use the heater I hear what sounded like a slight "pop" or a "tick" like maybe the regulator outside did something. [/quote]

*Try turning the gas valve OFF, & let it sit for a minute, then turn it back on s-l-o-w-l-y. You may have tripped the OPD in the tank...*


----------



## gixxer998 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Bob.  I will give that a shot tonight.


----------

